# Frothy mouth on very pregnant ewe?



## trampledbygeese (Apr 20, 2015)

Black welsh mountain, 2 years old, hay and pasture, regular minerals, &c.  First time pregnant. 

She's very pregnant, past when I thought she would pop.  She's been acting like she's at the start of labour for at least three days.  Big nipples, enlarged lamb hole.  She did some mild pushing and contractions, but was interrupted each time by noise, and sucked the lamb back in.  Hasn't done any pushing in the last few hours.

Now she's frothing at the mouth.  

I'm so worried.

Got her isolated, I hope.  She is a jumper and refused to stay in the jugs so I constructed a taller fenced area for her.  

Called the vet about her, but it's just gone after hours now (she started frothing just before closing time, but lucky for me the vet was there late) so I really don't want to have the vet out.  Having the vet come out will cost more than twice the value of the ewe (including the potential lamb), and I don't have the money to afford that.

Vet advised to do a vaginal exam, so I'm gathering my courage to stick my hand in there.  

Only other thing possibly related is that it's been a lot warmer during the day this week but still cool at night. 

Haven't seen her eat since breakfast - only had two bites then went to lye down.  Still pooping and peeing, so she must be consuming something.

Any thoughts what's wrong?


----------



## trampledbygeese (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, that didn't go so well.  My foot isn't working right but if I don't move my toes, I can see through the pain, so that's good at least.  May be a visit to the ER later tonight, once the ewe is better. 

The ewe also snuck out of the jug in the confusion.  She's the most wild, opinionated sheep I've meet.   

Do I splint my foot, re-catch her and do the exam or wait for her to be sick enough to lye down and let me help her?

New symptoms: 
Some contractions, about 15 to 20 min apart
gums and under eye the whitest I've ever seen - like bleached paper
not frothing as much 

Something's definitely wrong with her, but she's too frightened to let me help.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know, but she'll be in my thoughts tonight... sorry about your foot too...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

@Sweetened, @SheepGirl, @BrownSheep, @Pearce Pastures

@trampledbygeese  Hope your foot and your sheep is okay!! Prayers coming your way!


----------



## trampledbygeese (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the good thoughts.

Went into full labour about an hour and a half ago.  She was in a great deal of pain, screaming.  She managed two front feet and a nose, but couldn't go any further.  Head too big (again!).  

Pushed and pulled, got kicked for my effort.  This ewe is not much over 100 lbs, but boy is she strong!  She's got a stronger kick than my llama.  I'm well tenderized and we now have a new baby ram lamb with the right number of eyes, heads and legs.  Breathing, up on his feet, nursing, mum licking the heck out of him.  Everyone's happy.

I even managed to get them into the jug and away from the inquisitive goats.

Don't know what the frothy thing was, but judging from how painful the birth was, maybe it was from discomfort prior to it?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 20, 2015)

Glad that is over and sorry about the foot. Congrats on the baby.

If she needs wormed and is really that white go easy on her. My friend lost a goat when she wormed with ivermectin and the goat was really "wormy". I am pretty sure you would want to use something milder and then repeat it in a few days. Fenbenzadole comes to mind but not sure how many days to wait between doses.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

Yay! So glad momma and baby are okay!!  Glad you were there to help her!
Oh wow! That must be painful!  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!  Is your foot doing any better?
---Oh, momma sheep... trampledbygeese was just trying to help you! You didn't have to step on her foot! That wasn't very nice!---
I hope the both of you feel better real soon!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 21, 2015)

I learned something this kidding season and that is never be afraid to go in therr and have a look.com if shes not dialated, you cant go anywhere; if she is, you can figure out how big the babyvis, is he turned, is she presenting wrong, is it even alive.

I would say the frothing was pain related.

If shebwill take diatomaceous earth free choice, or has a treat she loves, you can start mixing DE in with it using 2tbsp or so worth a day if she wont do it daily without a tteat. Dont leave it in there free choice right now, offer it, make sure she eats some and take it away. Do this every day for 14 days for a gentle way to worm. IF you stop before 14 days, you will cause a healing crisis due to die off and subsequent poisoning.

Give her a blood builder, like warm blacl strap molasses water.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 21, 2015)

Whew!!  So glad she finally lambed, and I hope she (and you) recover soon...


----------

